# What are you listening to when you're drawing?



## Evriale (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope this is the right place for this thread...
What are you listening to while drawing? Music? TV? Radio? Anything else?
I was wondering since I listen to many different things... Sometimes I'm listening to someone who is streaming (rarely), sometimes to music (rarely playlists on my computer, more often things on Youtube - even though I have to find a new one every couple of minutes), sometimes stand-up comedians and recently I started listening to movies/series (not on TV, on my computer). The last one is really awesome, you should try it (if you haven't yet)  Cartoons are best for this.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2014)

Usually something aggressive.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 4, 2014)

either complete silence or i sing sea shantys to myself


----------



## Taralack (Feb 4, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> either complete silence or i sing sea shantys to myself



Sorry that just reminds me of Assassin's Creed 4 hahaha

Usually listen to trance. Above & Beyond's radio show Group Therapy is great for drawing to. http://www.aboveandbeyond.nu/radio


----------



## DrGravitas (Feb 4, 2014)

What I listen to usually depends on my mood, which is often directly influenced by how whatever it is I'm working on is going. Although, I swear, sometimes the influencing goes the other way around. Generally speaking, it's typically orchestral or electronic/techno in nature.

Recently, I've been listening to Philip Glass quite a bit. Minimalism can get on my nerves sometimes and most of it take a long time to get off the ground, but lately I've really enjoyed it. I guess it because there's something that fits well, no matter how I feel about the work:

The Light - for serene curiosity, invention, and successful discovery. (One of those slow starters, doesn't start to take off until ~5.5-6 minutes in, but very nice overall)
Double Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Orchestra - Free and open experimentation with ideas.
The American Four Seasons Violin Concerto no. 2 - Successfully building on existing work; building something complex.
Kepler - Intense focus, slight irritation at whatever I'm working on.
Conjuncto Iberico (Symphony no. 8 ) - Thinking, often when somethings not working quite right.
Attack and Fall - Intense work, on the edge of success or failure or something big.
Before The Creation (Symphony no. 5) - Has some strong moments for inspired creation.
Itaipu - Resentment of my work while trying to fix things. Alternatively, when I'm elated that something really complex is working spectacularly well. I don't know why it's both.
The American Four Seasons ; The Age of Imperialism - Failure, disappointment, and down right depression.


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 5, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Sorry that just reminds me of Assassin's Creed 4 hahaha


heheh, whered you think i got most of the shantys from?


----------



## haleyandhope (Feb 6, 2014)

Most of the time, I listen to music playlists on the computer, YouTube, or Grooveshark. (Grooveshark has some famous comedians' work uploaded on there and I have listened to them so I don't have to waste time clicking around on YouTube.)

If I get bored of that, I listen to people talking on YouTube: jvloggers (English speakers living in Japan), stampylongnose's Let's Play Minecraft (I don't care about that game, but he's really funny. Sometimes it's distracting cause I wanna watch.), or native Japanese talk-show type stuff for listening practice. If my sister is watching a 3D tutorial, I listen to that (our computers are in the same room).

I recently got the advice to have a drawing window up next to a TV show. I have to try it out more, but I would only re-watch something so I don't get distracted too easily. (Probably would be an anime to be honest.) I've been trying to listen to more Japanese drama CDs, but it gets boring quick due to my low level.


----------



## Alchemy (Feb 6, 2014)

Eh, myself, I tend to get into temporary habits 'n such so it depends.
Lately, I've been listening to the 2-sense show while I draw-'s getting to be somewhat problematic, though, due to my fickle attention span


----------



## huina (Feb 6, 2014)

I go for basically OSTs. For the moment I'm stuck on my disney playlist for hours of fun and singing. Right now a neat addiction to Frozen songs orz


----------



## Alchemy (Feb 6, 2014)

huina said:


> I go for basically OSTs. For the moment I'm stuck on my disney playlist for hours of fun and singing. Right now a neat addiction to Frozen songs orz



Dude, you keep a Disney playlist too? Rockin'!
I generally stick to the baddie-guy songs myself, but it's hard not to break out in songs like "We Are One" from the Lion Kind 'n the like


----------



## Kailombax (Feb 9, 2014)

I listen to a lot  of different things honestly. Though, depending on the image, I try to match the music to what I'm drawing. Like for example, when it comes to fan art, if I decide to draw Sonic or something, I'll listen to some OST from a Sonic game. When it comes to personal art, I just go with what I think my character would like. lol

Sometimes, I like to have background noise so I'll have my windows media player going with a show on it just for some background noise if I don't feel like listening to music.


----------



## ArcticPhantom (Feb 9, 2014)

I listen to rock and metal mostly, so stuff like Metallica or Guns N' Roses. I do go on Youtube and listen to random techno music that may or may not be European.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thrash Metal, mostly, with some Power Metal, Melodic Death Metal,Groove Metal, classic Heavy Metal and old-school Death Metal thrown into the mix for variety.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Thrash Metal, mostly, with some Power Metal, Melodic Death Metal,Groove Metal, classic Heavy Metal and old-school Death Metal thrown into the mix for variety.



I'm gonna throw a crazy conspiracy here, I think you MAY like metal. Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 11, 2014)

maybe just a little...


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Feb 11, 2014)

I listen to chiptune while I make my yarn tails.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7eUlri4yM


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2014)

No specific genre of music, although if a drawing's inspired by a particular song I end up listening to that song on repeat literally for hours.

Also like to listen to podcasts sometimes.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 13, 2014)

Changes as it also has a noticeable effect on the piece. Basically for solemn pieces I go for something leaning more towards classical and opera. When working on a physical project It might be a chillstep playlist to help with focus. Angry things get influenced by deathmetal. Classic rock and some industrial though are the two main things however as they average me out and have minimal effect on the project.


----------



## BldyMalice (Feb 18, 2014)

The entire Wish Upon A BlackStar album, at the moment eUe; Link!
I find my drawing and music don't connect all that much? When I'm writing I need instrumental pieces, but when I'm drawing I just put on whatever I've been addixted to and crank it on high!

Though dubstep is always art fuel for me, idk why. It's just got os much go go go to it, and drowns out everything else.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 22, 2014)

The Chipmunks of course, what else is there?


----------



## Raelight (Mar 6, 2014)

I have probably listened to every episode of the Angry Video Game Nerd 1600 times while I draw.  I don't even really listen to them; I just like hearing someone talk while I work.

Japanese radio stations are also fun, even if they're just talking.


----------



## Ayattar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mainly EBM, harsh, and aggrotech. Althought they're not my favourite genres (I prefer classical, metal, folk and jazz/blues over them) the beat is perfectly synchronising with my pen movements and it makes drawing even more fun.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh man. Anything that makes me feel dramatic. I love how music can change the direction in which my drawing goes.


----------



## Ayattar (Mar 13, 2014)

Right now this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKSj_zOfOw8


----------



## Suid (Mar 16, 2015)

Aloooot of Mindless Self Indulgence.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doqyXGQRlwo


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 16, 2015)

Charrio said:


> The Chipmunks of course, what else is there?


Oh my God, how did i know _you_ were into the chipmunks! :V
Seriously, though, i used to listen to everything the 'munks did when i was a kid. Frankly, now i can't stand them. Hearing any pitch-shifted chipmunk-esque voices instantly takes me back to playing DOOM on my first PC, sitting back and playing for hours with 'Beat it' blaring full blast on my headphones mixed in with all the monsters noises screaming and gunfire. it was a real depressing summer so now i just associate chipmunks music with depression, boredom and shit-loads of pixelated gore. interesting combination, i know.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok. When I really draw, what doesnt happen very often, it has to be Fiddler's Green. Dont know why.

When I'm working on the pc modelling n stuff im hearing metal or rock n roll. Ozzy, MotÃ¶rhead, Slipknot whatever


----------



## RailRide (Mar 16, 2015)

Whatever it is, I named it Music I can Draw to.

Only drawback is occasionally ads that are longer than the content and have to be manually skipped. 

Note: it's heavy on EDM and its derivatives/subcategories. (you might want to skip the 7-hour mix at slot 22--I think that's a mis-click)

---PCJ


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As-V14W8H2E This, over and over


----------



## Floogle (Mar 18, 2015)

Usually its some kind of EDM such as hardstyle or trance.


----------



## OrangeWolfenNetwork (Mar 25, 2015)

When I'm working it depends on the mood of my work. Like if it's a very depressing piece I'll be listening to 90's goth rock and every depressing broadway song ever. 
Or if its a bright, colorful, playful piece I'll have on bubblegum pop and DDR music. The beats help get me in the mood I want to show up in my work. 

For example, if its a very happy piece I want my strokes to be fun and free spirited so my music choice assist me with that.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 25, 2015)

I typically listen to various game soundtracks or game playthroughs.  All depends on what I'm drawing and how I feel.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Mar 26, 2015)

CHIPTUNESSS!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0oUuhrXGok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7eUlri4yM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlNiEFEVta4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nJKyfVK11A

Or I just turn on the radio and listen to 70s/80s/90s/Old school music.


----------



## detou (Mar 26, 2015)

Ratatat, MGMT, Lindsey Sterling, Avicii, Bonobo... basically anything with good beats and minimal lyrical influence. Too many lyrics and I end up singing along with it more than actually drawing. >_> It's a problem.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Mar 26, 2015)

It all depends on my mood, though it's usually something upbeat and/or aggressive


----------



## xxow (Mar 29, 2015)

I like to hear people talking, but I don't like being in a fictional scenario, so I mostly go with non-fiction podcasts....well, basically I only listen to This American Life and Reply All, but I'm trying to find new ones. Sometimes I listen to The Daily Show while doing a half-screen (or working at my table). I also listen to a lot of stand-up...basically anything where you can glance at the screen for the visual joke but it's mostly quips.

I'll make playlists or listen to albums but I can get very obsessive and end up listening to ONLY these four albums or ONLY this one playlist...FOREVER. Like, my "get the shit done and stop weeping" go-to's for deadlines are She Wants Revenge and the Shock Treatment soundtrack. I think sometimes I can crutch to the Phantom of the Paradise soundtrack or NIN's Downward Spiral but I need to be in the _very_ right place for it. There were a few compilation albums and playlists I could turn to, but they are totally out of order now and so, un-listenable as a whole. (I can and did used to listen to them on shuffle, but it lacks the comforting way one song bleeds into the next because you "just know" the order)


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 29, 2015)

Usually cutesy "weeboo" stuff like bo en (Think Katamari Music); 8-bit stuff like Sabrepulse, Post-Rock Instrumental stuff like Explosions in the Sky, or just some simple Infected Mushroom.

Just nice ambient stuff.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 29, 2015)

I drew for 3 hours yesterday and I listened to Feuerschwanz and Alestorm ^^


----------



## Maveraux (Mar 29, 2015)

Honestly NinjaSexParty is super good to work to


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 30, 2015)

Air by Earth.  She has the best beats


----------



## jojo218 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mainly classic metals such hammerfall, iron maidens and any bands that sound similar---


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

FNAF Soundtrack,REPO!The Genetic Opera Soundtrack,The Devil's Carnival Soundtrack,the male cover of the song Titanium,Seether,Marilyn Manson,Pentatonix just to name a few.
I sort of jump around music a lot,depending on my mood and what I'm drawing.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2015)

Nothing or i hear starline (genki rockets), Fly (Genki rockets), some final fantasy 13 soundtracks.


----------



## facelessmaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Atmospheric and melodic stuff. House, trance, and dance.

Andrew Bayer. Remixes or otherwise. I love it. Above and Beyond. You can find podcasts by Anjunabeats and Boom Jinx on soundcloud. You can DL lots of it free too. I have a playlist of 12 different casts that are 1-2 hours worth only music each. However, the music ranges from insanely deep and trance-like, to making you tear up, to so corny you might cringe your spine in half.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3crNooxyAM - Oceanlab - Secret (remix)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vEmEwXrah0 - Matt Lange - Rift (remix)

i don't know much of Andrew Bayer's that isn't a remix. i haven't really looked


----------



## pheonixbat (Apr 3, 2015)

I've noticed that the faster paced the music, the faster I get artwork done. So I'm usually listening to semi-speedcore techno-y music to get stuff done. If not that, I just let my Pandora station run with its starting song of Running in the 90s.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 4, 2015)

I like to listen to Prog or Indie. Some of it can get quite surrealistic, I wish my Art could.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

I listen to my stomach growling for cock. c:


----------

